# Does any one know where I can get my buck scored?



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I am trying to find someone to score my deer for Boone and crockett and buckmasters. The taxdermist scored it at 194 7/8 gross and 185 6/8 after ded. and 177 7/8 buckmaster I would like to get it offically scored when I get it back in march. Thanks magnum


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Check B&C website it should list ND official measurer's. WOW congrats on nice buck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Send me a pic if you get a chance!

Nice buck!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW  !Please post some pictures of that deer!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Pics are sent Chris. I hope you get them


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very, very nice buck!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sheels has an offical score person.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WOW Nice Buck is right! :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

That sure is a great deer.

But man-
Smile next time!! 
Congrats! :beer:


----------

